

Ask HN: Help to get us first feedback - tokarev

Hello HN,<p>we are working on a project management webapp and it finally became minimally usable. We would love to get your feedback early on!<p>Features:
 -- realtime updates;
 -- task counters as a means to instantly get what is going on in a workspace/project;
 -- scrum-inspired layout: each project may have a backlog and sprints;
 -- per-project permissions: a user may see and participate in a project only if she is a member of it.<p>http://routehq.com<p>Thanks!
======
pkhamre
I would like to try before registering, or at least see some screenshots of
how it looks like.

------
adrian_pop
Try to setup a demo, just as stripe.com - <https://manage.stripe.com/register>
, <https://manage.stripe.com/test/dashboard>

------
mrgreenfur
With respect, why does the world need another project management app?

------
kayhi
clickable: <http://routehq.com>

